# GUI zur Wahl des Audio-Divices

## vertrip

Moin, 

kennt hier jemand eine GUI über die man die "Soundkarte" auswählen kann? Irgendwie find ich da nichts.

Ich hab an meinem Rechner über den Soundeingang vom Board meine Lautsprecher angeschlossen und dann hab ich hier noch ein USB-Headset. Auf meinem Mac (OS X) kann ich einfach in der Systemeinstellung das passende Device auswählen, soetwas hätte ich nun auch gerne unter Linux.

----------

## Josef.95

Moin

ich denke du suchst so etwas wie "pulseaudio"

alles was du dafür brauchst ist in portage verfügbar

Schaue auch mal hier

http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup

viel Erfolg!

----------

## vertrip

Ja, das passt schon ganz gut. Nur irgendwie fehlen beim PA Manager (und den restlichen Oberflächen) sämtliche Bilder...

So soll das etwa aussehen: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/pavucontrol//screenshot.png

Und so sieht das aus: http://b.imagehost.org/0153/screenshot1.png

Oder muss ich die Bilder dazu kaufen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vortex375

Nein, musst du nicht.  :Very Happy: 

Die Bilder gibt's gratis dazu, wenn du folgendes in deine ~/.gtkrc.mine reinschreibst:

```

gtk-icon-theme-name="gnome"

```

----------

## vertrip

Sicher?

Der Eintrag hat nicht viel bewirkt. Da bei mir KDE läuft - woher ist dieses theme? Vielleicht ist das einfach noch nicht installiert.

----------

## Josef.95

Es sollte eigentlich "x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme" als Abhängigkeit mit installiert worden sein, mit dem von Vortex375 genannten Eintrag sollte es dann auch funktionieren.

Eventuell ist ein Neustart von pulseaudio notwendig.

----------

## vertrip

Mh... das ist installiert und ein Neustart des PCs sollte ja eigentlich auch gehen. Ich glaub ich installier mir jetzt einfach Gnome und schau mal.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## musv

Ob die Installation von Gnome das Problem löst, halte ich für fraglich. Ich hab bei mir auch Pulseaudio am Laufen, habe aber damit das Problem, dass ich die Devices nicht auswählen kann (Padevchooser startet nicht). 

Ich hab in meinen globalen Use-Flags "-gnome" stehen. Das gnome-icon-theme ist bei mir aber trotzdem als Abhängigkeit installiert.

----------

## vertrip

Dann schau mal ob avahi-daemon läuft. Ich hatte das Problem auch.

Ich hab mir jetzt mal Gnome installiert und wie ich dachte, läuft das Ding unter Gnome mit den passenden Bildern.

PS.: So, jetzt geht das. Hab gerade die Datei in .gtkrc-2.0 umgenannt. Muss ich nur noch die richtigen Icons im Menü setzen. 

Dann muss ich die Woche nur noch dafür sorgen, dass alle Programme damit anständig laufen. 

Kann ich die Devices eigentlich auch ohne einen Neustart des Programms ändern?

Amarok muss ich zum Beispiel neu starten, dass der über die Kopfhörer abspielt. Vielleicht hab ich das auch nur noch nicht richtig eingestellt.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ich die Devices eigentlich auch ohne einen Neustart des Programms ändern? 

 

Die Anwendung sollte von dem wechsel des Devices eigentlich gar nichts merken. Mach einfach in pavucontrol einen Rechtsklick auf den Audio-Stream der Anwendung und wähle "Move Stream..." und dann das entsprechende Device aus.

Das geht nahtlos und ohne dass du die Wiedergabe irgendwie unterbrechen musst.

Bei den Icons bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du eine Datei ~/.gtkrc-2.0 mit folgenden Inhalt hast:

```

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

include "/usr/share/themes/<dein theme>/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

include "/home/ich/.gtkrc.mine"

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

```

Ich dachte, die würde automatisch so erstellt werden.

----------

